# Update on split up ready to swarm hive



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I posted the story about breaking up a hive that was in mid swarm prep. They had 30-40 uncapped Queen Cells when I got in the hive. I made 3 nucs with 2-3 frames of bees and brood each. I made the nucs this past Wednesday. 

I left those nucs queenless for half a day then installed caged mated queens.

I left the queen cages plugged and put them in the nucs.

I checked today and all 3 nucs had pulled more queen cells. Each one made 4-6 cells.

I tore the cells down again. The queen and attendants seem fine in the cage.

How long should I wait to open the candy end of the cage? I figure that if eggs were laid in the original hive on Wed morning then they hatched yesterday and the youngest possible larvae in the nucs is now 4 days old. Three days as an egg, one day as a larvae. If I open the nucs tomorrow and find more queen cells, these should be the last probable cells they will make, correct?

I wanted to put these queens in with push in cages, but I can not find 1/8" hardware cloth in my area. I checked every place I can think of Saturday and nobody has it. 

I've never introduced a queen into a nuc that was pulling queen cells. Is there anything else I need to do to ensure the queen will be accepted?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

They typically pull cells if you leave them queen less like you did. I just intro the queen like normal, tear down any cells you find, pull the plug already, never any sense in waiting imo


----------



## mrflegel (Mar 23, 2014)

ace hardware carries the wire. you can also order it on line for less cash.
best of luck
mike


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

They can make queens of their own from 2 day old larva, which is 5 full days from egg lay. So in your situation, they can make queens of their own through the end of tomorrow, Monday, or maybe into Tuesday early morning.


----------

